# CrappieNow - Free Online Magazine



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a nice free online magazine for those interested in crappie fishing.

http://crappienow.com/


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the link. i have been thinking about trying for crappie after this weekend have a nice one hit a crankbait.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link I will most definitely read on it for this year!


----------

